# Through a double-pane window



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little lady crashed through a double-pane window up at Incline Village near Lake Tahoe. The guy that owned the house was able to get her into a box and bring her to the bird repair center. She couldn't walk and was sitting on her patoot and had some small abrasions on her legs so we suspect she went through feet first and jammed her thigh joints up real bad. She is a very mature bird probably the oldest we have seen in quite some time. She is missing one toe on each foot and part of another toe on each foot and she is very cooperative, almost tame, so she may have been a captive at some point in her life and somebody released her back into the wild. So far she seems to be coming along well, she is walking and perching again and has started to spread her wings and has responded well to the passive leg exercises so we think she is going to be OK. Next week we will start her on live mice and make sure she can still hunt OK, if that goes well we hope to get her back to her home territory before the spring mating because a bird this old would very likely have a nest and mate waiting for her. Wish her luck and I'll try to get pictures when we take her up for her release.

NAB 

She's a mighty pretty lady.










If those remaining talons can still grab a mouse she will be OK.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a pretty bird, I sure hope she can hunt in the wild, if she doesn't where will she go?

Please update us on her progress and if she can still hunt and pick up her prey.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Oh my goodness. Although beautiful, & a great picture, she does look quite sad.  
Thank you for sharing her with us NAB.

I hope she recovers without incident.
Yes, please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a beauty she is. I wonder if she was going for something inside and that's why she went feet first; some indoor critter got lucky that day to have the window between them! I hope she gets well soon and is able to go back out into the wild.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, will add my BEST wishes for her recovery, Nab!

Please keep us updated!!  

HUGS and HEALING THOUGHTS!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I had missed this thread until tonight but want to send you and this beautiful bird my best wishes for a good recovery. I am amazed that she survived the collision without severe concussion - or worse. They are so dependent on their talons but I know you won't let her go if she can't make it.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*She's graduated to the big aviay*

She's doing very well, we have her in one of the 40' X 100' aviaies now and she is flying and eating on her own, getting ready to try live mice next but it looks like she is going to make it OK.

NAB


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

one of her talons seem to be missing. will this handicapp her in the wild.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We don't think so*



warriec said:


> one of her talons seem to be missing. will this handicapp her in the wild.




Because she was already out in the wild for some time before the crash. We will make sure she can still hunt well and get plenty of practice before we release her. She is acually missing a whole talon on each foot, and partial toes too, probably the result of captivity, sometime people(?) will remove talons on a bird to make it easier to handle in captivity, then they get tiired of the bird or it doesn't hunt well enough for them so they will just turn it loose. Also one leg is kind of shinny just above the foot so we suspect she wore a leash (or whatever the falconeers call those things) for a while on that leg.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maybe she "escaped" her "captors," Nab! What a shame that they might have "handicapped" her!

I'm really glad to hear about her progress and, of course, wish her ALL THE BEST!

Continuing to send LOVE, HUGS and HEALINGS THOUGHTS!

Will look forward to future updates!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the positive update, Sounds like she will be almost like new, and self feeding.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great job! Hope she continues to do well. Beautiful bird!


----------

